# Abider C26 capacitor value



## dimitris (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi, I'm building the abider overdrive and  I 'm a little confused about this capacitor.
On the part's list value is 470n but on the pcb it's printed an electrolytic shape capacitor with polarity.
Could anyone confirm that 470n is the right value for this capacitor?
Thanks
Dimitris


----------



## Barry (Feb 16, 2020)

The one in build reports by HamishR has a gut shot showing a box cap installed there


----------



## dimitris (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks Barry.


----------



## Robert (Feb 16, 2020)

That's a 0.47uF electrolytic.     470n film cap is fine too, same thing.


----------



## HamishR (Feb 19, 2020)

For some reason Rockett like to use 470nF electrolytics but as I did a box cap can be used.


----------



## dimitris (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks guys.I have finished it and it sounds great with my strat with low output single coils.


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 21, 2020)

I squished a 470nf film cap in mine.  (mainly because I don't have 470nf electrolytic).  These WIMA caps fit, nicely:  WIMA 470nf cap  A little pricey.  I just squished a 5mm lead spacing cap in, though.


----------



## HamishR (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah it works well with a Strat, doesn't it?  I'm a bit of a fanboy...


----------



## odourboy (Jun 10, 2021)

A year later, but FWIW, a tantalum cap can be used in that spot and fits well.


----------



## fig (Jun 10, 2021)

absolutely!


----------



## K Pedals (Jun 10, 2021)

odourboy said:


> A year later, but FWIW, a tantalum cap can be used in that spot and fits well.


Yeah that’s what I used...


----------

